# Project #2 - time4mercy's stand



## target

Time for my next project. This stand is for a 33 gallon long. It will be completely open inside, allowing lots of room for equipment and storage. I will be getting started on it this week. Let me know what you think.


----------



## L!$A

Lookin' good so far.. is it going to be painted blue? lol


----------



## target

LOL, no. It will be black. Blue is just the colour I use in the design program.


----------



## time4mercy

Whee!

Everybody keep your fingers crossed for the tank - my first choice is a 40 gal long (same footprint as the 33 long, but taller). . . however they are *rather* hard to come by. 

This will be my replacement setup (for the giant 90 gal bowfront). So excited!


----------



## charles

Daniel does crazy good job on stand. Good choice for getting him to build you one.


----------



## Chappy

I think it's going to be another AWESOME hand-made stand, Daniel!!! Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## target

charles said:


> Daniel does crazy good job on stand. Good choice for getting him to build you one.


Thanks Charles



Embersmom said:


> I think it's going to be another AWESOME hand-made stand, Daniel!!! Looking forward to seeing the progress.


Thanks, I enjoy the process and letting everyone here see it go together.


----------



## target

Got the frame started last night. I am doing a 2x4 frame that will be enclosed. It is overkill for the size tank that it will be holding but the footprint is the same as a 55g, and BTS can hit at any time  Plus, I prefer to overbuild anyways. No picture yet, but I will post one as soon as I have the full frame assembled.


----------



## target

Finally got back into my shop and was able to complete the framing on this stand. No pictures as I forgot to snap them, but it is moving along again.


----------



## Claudia

Oh comon Daniel we want to c pics lol


----------



## target

yeah I know. Right now its just a frame though.


----------



## Colin

Any updates?


----------



## target

Soon, hoping to have the outer casing going on tomorrow.


----------



## target

Well, went to get the material yesterday. had to wait for Windsor Plywood to cut the sheet up for me and they didn't get back to me before the end of the day. Hoping to pick it up tonight


----------



## target

For my 1000th post! I am glad to show you all an update on this stand. I was able to get a good bit done today. Here is the stand, only missing the handles on doors and the bottom inside. It is now ready for paint and then delivery.


----------



## kevin22

looking good


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's pretty sweet. Is it going to be black?


----------



## target

Yes, black on the outside, white inside. Same as yours will be.


----------



## neven

You deserve a sticky here for your finished products!


----------



## target

Thanks neven. Wait until its painted. It'll look even better.


----------



## effox

You're quite talented! Looks great.


----------



## neven

oh im waiting, i'll likely be using sometime next year as i'll be needing a custom stand


----------



## target

Thanks effox.

Neven, any time you are ready. I love custom projects. The next stand I have on the go is the biggest one to date, and is a neat custom.


----------



## target

This stand is now complete. Delivery will be tomorrow and then I will post some pictures.


----------



## target

Stand has now been delivered. Hope you like it Cleone.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow, looks really nice. Am I up yet?  Too bad I'm out of town for a week tomorrow.


----------



## target

Still one ahead of you Gary. You've got time.


----------



## Morainy

That looks great! Elegant and strong.


----------

